# Fluval Chi... With Marine Clown Fish.. Is It Possible??



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

This may sound very stupid but I've seen it done with the Fluval Edge tanks.
Is there anyway to keep two Clown Fish and a small piece of live rock and coral in the centre??

Mine at the moment has tropical fish which are great but was wondering IF it can be done..

Any help or advice would be great.
If it's a very loud NO.. Let me know guys. Was just wondering 

Jason : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

trivallica said:


> This may sound very stupid but I've seen it done with the Fluval Edge tanks.
> Is there anyway to keep two Clown Fish and a small piece of live rock and coral in the centre??
> 
> Mine at the moment has tropical fish which are great but was wondering IF it can be done..
> ...


I can't see why u couldn't id say get some liverock power head and use Polly filters


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Are you talking about these?



emmz29 said:


> image
> image
> image


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Lucifus said:


> Are you talking about these?



No the Fluval Chi not the Edge..
It's the newer model. It's a nice little tank but not sure if it'll work..

Jason : victory:


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I can't see why u couldn't id say get some liverock power head and use Polly filters


Ahh cool. So it may be doable then.. The only thing I was worried about it the tank has no lid... Would they make a jump for it??!

Jason


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not that clued up on marine tanks but wouldn't clown fish get far too big? Them fluvial chi aren't very big, suppose they may be alright as baby's and move into a bigger tank when they grow


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

JasonR said:


> I'm not that clued up on marine tanks but wouldn't clown fish get far too big? Them fluvial chi aren't very big, suppose they may be alright as baby's and move into a bigger tank when they grow


I may only have one. Just would look cool in my living room. I really want a marine set up. But I think in the chi it would look stunning 

I'll see 

Jason : victory:


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

To be honest I would think even one would grow too big, why just some nice coral and some small shrimp or something small?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

clowns will probably get too big and produce too much load, my wife keeps a fluval spec with live rock, she keeps trimmer nano gobies and sexy shrimps, looks great! there are plenty of small species that are more suited to small tanks than things like clowns etc, good luck with your quest.


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

JasonR said:


> To be honest I would think even one would grow too big, why just some nice coral and some small shrimp or something small?


Hmm what small marine fish are there though... Not really looked into the fish much.. Just the keeping of them.

Thanks for the advice btw 

Jason


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

It can be done, I know a lot who keep clowns in the edge and chi is bigger litre-wise, clowns don't jump unless the water is literally toxic, so watch your levels and your fine.
You need to research water chemistry and be ready for weekly or twice weekly 20% water changes.
If you decide to go marine but smaller then you have loads of options, most gobies, firefish (not much smaller than clowns but a bit), Blennies, sixline wrasse, royal gramma, orchid dottyback, quite a few.
You could also consider keeping dwarf seahorse, plenty of research needed, but why not? 
I'm currently saving for my 3x2x2 marine tank and then my 60l tank will be used for horsies!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

If I was going to turn a chi into a marine tank I'd leave out a heater and run it at room temp and pop in a couple of Catalina gobies. They much prefer cooler water and stay ncie and small. Fire fish are highly active and terrible for jumping... I'd avoid those. 
I wouldn't want to put clowns in one though, they'd get far too big and are pretty messy fish. The chi filtration isn't awful but there's next to no flow throughout the tank. I'd stick in a small power head too.


----------

